# What target gives you trouble...and why...??



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

For me its target #3 on the Vegas Face (Low right target)...I always seem to shoot out right...usually low right sometimes higher, but always right...It doesn't seem to matter what order I shoot it in, it is almost invariably where I lose most of my points...I wish I knew what it was, keeping in mind I'm left handed...any ideas...???


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

psargeant said:


> For me its target #3 on the Vegas Face (Low right target)...I always seem to shoot out right...usually low right sometimes higher, but always right...It doesn't seem to matter what order I shoot it in, it is almost invariably where I lose most of my points...I wish I knew what it was, keeping in mind I'm left handed...any ideas...???


does this change if you're shooting high or low target?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JAVI said:


> does this change if you're shooting high or low target?


Its more pronounced when I'm on the low target, but always there...

But lets hear some more (or am I the only one)...could be educational for some...


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

#2 is my problem child. Always seem to shoot high on that one. Not to bad normally but once in a while I get carried away. It does seem worse when shooting the top target.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just the ones that won't hold still...and the ones that I miss:embara:

The top 2 on the 5 spot used to but then I changed how I shoot the face and it took care of the problem...I can tell you though that if I drop say....5Xs none of them are going to be on the middle spot (atleast 99% of the time). Most of my misses on that face are either the one of last two arrows (fatigue and concentration) or the 2nd or 4th arrows...I don't know why the second one but I know why the 4th and why not the last.:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

A big 6X bull standing there right before the timber at about almostdark30. SHOOT, SHOOT....

Man I don't know what the hell happens to me, but this year when I got close to brown, I blew it. Missed two this year. Didn't take the time to pick a spot and execute. Pins hit brown, arrow gone. Also had a couple mutliple shooter situations, couldn't decide, opps too late.

I know it's maybe not the "taret" answer you were looking for but that's really the only "target" that's been giving me problems.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> For me its target #3 on the Vegas Face (Low right target)...I always seem to shoot out right...usually low right sometimes higher, but always right...It doesn't seem to matter what order I shoot it in, it is almost invariably where I lose most of my points...I wish I knew what it was, keeping in mind I'm left handed...any ideas...???


The same for me. Except I shoot the #3 with my 2nd arrow) left,right and top). I dont know why but this has been giving me trouble the last few weeks. I may try shooting #3 than #1 and #2. With the blue face, its the top 2 like Hornet said. If I get miss's, its one of those two.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> For me its target #3 on the Vegas Face (Low right target)...I always seem to shoot out right...usually low right sometimes higher, but always right...It doesn't seem to matter what order I shoot it in, it is almost invariably where I lose most of my points...I wish I knew what it was, keeping in mind I'm left handed...any ideas...???


mee tooo, except i hit left !! don't know why; this week i hung the target upside down, still hit left on #3 !! uuughh !
i am thiniking maybe 3rd axis, but at this close of range, will there be that much effect ? i hang the target so that #1 and #3 are chest high .......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> The same for me. Except I shoot the #3 with my 2nd arrow) left,right and top). I dont know why but this has been giving me trouble the last few weeks. I may try shooting #3 than #1 and #2. With the blue face, its the top 2 like Hornet said. If I get miss's, its one of those two.


I shot mine #1, #3, #2...the first time I shot those targets I shot them by the numbers so that is how I shoot em'....

But When I changed how I shoot the 5 spot my top 2 problem went away...but if I am on the bottom bail the two bottom ones kick my butt....

I know shut up I am short.....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> mee tooo, except i hit left !! don't know why; this week i hung the target upside down, still hit left on #3 !! uuughh !
> i am thiniking maybe 3rd axis, but at this close of range, will there be that much effect ? i hang the target so that #1 and #3 are chest high .......


I can see you shootig the target upside down now. 

Try shifting where you stand to the right a little....you may be centered more on the left side of the target...I used to do that on the other side of left side of the 5 Spot....


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

psargeant said:


> For me its target #3 on the Vegas Face (Low right target)...I always seem to shoot out right...usually low right sometimes higher, but always right...It doesn't seem to matter what order I shoot it in, it is almost invariably where I lose most of my points...I wish I knew what it was, keeping in mind I'm left handed...any ideas...???


Be vary careful letting yourself think like that.There's no reason for an indoor target to be harder than another other than a color change.If you continue to have hard targets opposed to easier ones you will hurt your game mentally.
My thinking on them is we will fix the ones we miss.There just aren't any easy ones.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I can see you shootig the target upside down now.
> 
> Try shifting where you stand to the right a little....you may be centered more on the left side of the target...I used to do that on the other side of left side of the 5 Spot....


thanks; i'l definately pay more attention to that. the thing is, when target is correct side up, i tend to pinwheel #1, far more than than #2, and almost never on #3.... i'll check my positioning...... even this is a righthanders game..... hahaha

like x-quest is saying, i am not going to dwell on it, but i do notice a pattern for me.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

XQuest said:


> Be vary careful letting yourself think like that.There's no reason for an indoor target to be harder than another other than a color change.If you continue to have hard targets opposed to easier ones you will hurt your game mentally.
> My thinking on them is we will fix the ones we miss.There just aren't any easy ones.


Sage advice...thanks Dean...I am working through this by moving slightly to the right before shooting that target and shooting it in different order. It is working, but I think it most likely was something I did to myself...


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

i also have the same problem, #3, shooting low and left. what i'd do is shoot #3 first then #1 and #2. i get a higer percentage of in shots hitting them this way. don't know why this happens.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have problems with #1...oh yeah and #2. Did I say #3...well I meant too also.

Those vegas faces can be mean...


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

To me the hardest target is a 30 yarder on a steep side hill
Carroll


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Sounds to me...*



psargeant said:


> Its more pronounced when I'm on the low target, but always there...
> 
> But lets hear some more (or am I the only one)...could be educational for some...


like you know you are missing on that target and you are peeking which pulls the bow to the right and your head left and around the bow!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Order*



psargeant said:


> Sage advice...thanks Dean...I am working through this by moving slightly to the right before shooting that target and shooting it in different order. It is working, but I think it most likely was something I did to myself...


I shoot #1, #3 and then #2. That way I only have one elevation change per end!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i never done this befor but you should try flipping the target upside down and shooting it ans seeing if your still shooting out on that right target just a thought kinda dumb though


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Not dumb!!!*



youngarchery said:


> i never done this befor but you should try flipping the target upside down and shooting it ans seeing if your still shooting out on that right target just a thought kinda dumb though


I would also try putting the target up like normal, then take two other blank pieces of paper or the back of two other targets and cover the other two targets on the Vegas face (i.e. cover #1 and #2, cover the two you are not having trouble with) then shoot the one you are having trouble with! Shoot 3 or 4 ends and see where your arrows are grouping! Let us know!!!:wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i dont have one particular target that always gives me issues. but there is always one in a round that just wont play well. sometimes its my 2nd shot, other times its the 4th. just depends on the day and how im shooting.

some targets have a much tighter pattern than others


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Turn the target upside down and shoot at it...:wink:

I don't realy have an indoor target that bothers me...*anymore*

I use to hate...I MEAN HATE!!!! the FITA face. The colours really bothered me. I would have to change my pin just so I could see it on the center. Now, I don't even notice it.


psargeant said:


> For me its target #3 on the Vegas Face (Low right target)...I always seem to shoot out right...usually low right sometimes higher, but always right...It doesn't seem to matter what order I shoot it in, it is almost invariably where I lose most of my points...I wish I knew what it was, keeping in mind I'm left handed...any ideas...???


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Which ever one has a hole just outside the X. It seems like a black hole and it just sucks my arrow right to it.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh man...I hate it when that happens.:angry:


divot250 said:


> Which ever one has a hole just outside the X. It seems like a black hole and it just sucks my arrow right to it.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the 'attention magnet'? yeah, i hate those too.

but.........i have a fix for that. i have to thank steve jervis for this one........a double headed nail. stick the head in the hole and pull it out. it pulls the paper back into place and covers most of it up. just make it as flush with the face as possible. britesite called it 'fluffing the target'. takes that big ol 1 inch hole out of the mental game.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I would also try putting the target up like normal, then take two other blank pieces of paper or the back of two other targets and cover the other two targets on the Vegas face (i.e. cover #1 and #2, cover the two you are not having trouble with) then shoot the one you are having trouble with! Shoot 3 or 4 ends and see where your arrows are grouping! Let us know!!!:wink:


I like this idea...if I continue to struggle I may have to try it. For now I have started shooting that target 2nd (instead of 3rd) and moving my stance slightly to the right and it is working so far. I am also going to watch out for peeking as that may be the part I do to myself (knowing I struggle with that target could trigger the peaking when I don't do it on the other 2 or on the blue face...)

Thanks everyone for the advice...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just the ones that won't hold still...and the ones that I miss:embara:
> 
> The top 2 on the 5 spot used to but then I changed how I shoot the face and it took care of the problem...I can tell you though that if I drop say....5Xs none of them are going to be on the middle spot (atleast 99% of the time). Most of my misses on that face are either the one of last two arrows (fatigue and concentration) or the 2nd or 4th arrows...I don't know why the second one but I know why the 4th and why not the last.:wink:


I gather you changed shooting the 5 spot from bottom to top tooooooo top to bottom?  Do shadows from the top arrows bother you? :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I gather you changed shooting the 5 spot from bottom to top tooooooo top to bottom?  Do shadows from the top arrows bother you? :zip:


Yep....but sometimes I will also shoot them left to right. Bottom or top left (which ever mood I am in) then middle then the right side.

No shadows don't bother me...they never did...that was something that I never understood anyway. There are shadows all over the place outside so why should they bother you inside :noidea:


----------

